# Range Video's



## Northern Touch (26 Nov 2004)

http://raphaelgagnon.spymac.net/DayMachinegun.AVI 

http://raphaelgagnon.spymac.net/DuskMachinegun2.AVI

http://raphaelgagnon.spymac.net/KavagoeGrenade.AVI

Those range video's I talked about.  3 platoon, C coy on the range this summer in Meaford. 
 All credit goes to Razic for them, and Da Man for hosting them.

Enjoy.


----------



## MikeM (27 Nov 2004)

Ahh memories. Good videos.


----------



## qor556 (27 Nov 2004)

yea that shoot was a lot of fun... good times


----------



## Greg_o (27 Nov 2004)

Great videos..


----------



## stukirkpatrick (27 Nov 2004)

its interesting how the digital camera (?) gives the film that choppy, saving private ryan effect...  is someone trying for an oscar?


----------



## Razic (27 Nov 2004)

thank you, thank you, I'd like to thank the academy....


----------



## CrimsonSeil (27 Nov 2004)

haha nice videos. makes me think i might be doin that someday =)


----------



## rounder (4 Dec 2004)

Great recruiting tools... you guys got anything else???


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 Dec 2004)

i have a much better gernade video then that for you if you want I just dont have a place to host it....same with the range...c7 standing and prone


----------



## Northern Touch (4 Dec 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> Great recruiting tools... you guys got anything else???



2 more video's from SG.
clip of the choppers taking off and another clip of the actual ride in the helicopter.


----------



## rounder (5 Dec 2004)

> 2 more video's from SG.
> clip of the choppers taking off and another clip of the actual ride in the helicopter.



    Where??


----------



## Tpr.Orange (5 Dec 2004)

http://raphaelgagnon.spymac.net/c6closeup512kwmv.wmv
http://raphaelgagnon.spymac.net/m67gernadetoss.MP4
http://raphaelgagnon.spymac.net/c9closeup512k.wmv


here are somemore videos   as ive been told the 2 machinegunner videos are from the seaforth highlanders

thanks to raphael for hosting them.


----------



## MikeM (6 Dec 2004)

Nice videos!

Although the grenade one, what program opens an MP4 file?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 Dec 2004)

quicktime


----------



## MikeM (6 Dec 2004)

Err ok, QT didn't recognize it when I tried opening it, I'll try again.


----------



## MikeM (6 Dec 2004)

Sweet! Good video!


----------



## D-n-A (6 Dec 2004)

Those Seaforth Videos posted and a few more can be downloaded from
http://www.seaforthhighlanders.ca/video.html




Can anyone here upload a few videos I got from my units last range shoot( C6 an C9)


----------



## Razic (8 Dec 2004)

Yeh those are pretty sweet, wish we were allowed that close.


----------

